# 3 Girls free to good home.



## vaginalfail (Aug 20, 2009)

I have three beautiful little girls who really need a good home. 

My fiance' and I discussed it, and decided that it was best if I gave them up since I've recently found out that we're expecting. : )

With a baby on the way, I don't think we'll have the time to take care and give them the attention they need/deserve.

On top of that, we're moving into a new home soon, and the landlord does not allow small animals. : (

You can have whatever comes in the cage including the water bottle and the food that I have when you receive them. However, I cannot give you the cage or the food bowl. (The food bowl is actually one of our dishes lol.)

If you would like any other information let me know.

I have 1 albino (xoe)
1 Hooded (Athena)
& 1 black girl with a white belly (peyton)

I'm located in Kissimmee Fl, and I'm willing to travel to Orange, Osceola, & Polk. : )


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

You may want to put your location in the thread title. Might be a good idea to post this on florida rat list forum and also goosemoose - they're better for rehoming than here.


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

and maybe change your user name????? (for safety purposes)


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

begoodtoanimals said:


> and maybe change your user name????? (for safety purposes)


some screen names choices really make you wonder just what the mindset is of individual who creates it


----------

